# Lehetetlen küldetés?



## Thoma82 (2014 Január 20)

Sziasztok!
Olvasgattam a bevándorlási fórum részt, mivel azonban a témák nagy része régebbi keltezésű, azóta változhattak dolgok.
Jelenleg Magyarországon élek, 10 éve dolgozom a versenyszférában. Egyszer már megpróbáltam a kiköltözést, akkor Angliába, de családi okok miatt haza kellett jönnöm. Kanada mindig is célország volt nekem, viszont egyre jobban el vagyok keseredve a bevándorlás (kivándorlás) témáját illetően. Átolvastam a szükséges kormányzati oldalakat, mihez mi kell, stb. A mukahelyemnél (IBM) is elkezdtem utánajárni, hogy mi módon lehet áttelepülni Kanadába, úgy, hogy maradok a cégnél, csak épp a kanadai részénél dolgozom tovább.
Ami nekem ellentmondásos ebben az egész folyamatban:
Ha van bizonyos kinti hiányszakmád, előnyösebb helyzetben vagy (?). Ha nincs, akkor is jobban teszed, ha szerzel kint állást INNEN.
A kérdés az, hogy miért venne fel engem egy kanadai munkáltató úgy, hogy 8000 km-re vagyok, amikor helyben is rendelkezésre áll a munkaerő? (Már amikor Angliába mentem is megmondták, hogy otthonról esélytelen munkát találni kint, mert nem fognak rám várni - kint sem könnyű feladat, hacsak nem mosogatni akar valaki, de én ugye nem pont azért mentem.) Ha valakinek nincs 2 diplomája, meg nem doktor, meg nem vállalkozást akar kint indítani, akkor esélye sincs?
Ha viszont nincs állásajánlat, akkor neki se álljunk az egésznek.

Van Kanadában ismerősöm, állampolgárok. Lakhatnék náluk akár egy hónapot is, míg találok munkát - igen ám, de erről meg azt hallottam, hogy az állam nem nézi jó szemmel, ha úgy akarod intézni a munkavállalási dolgaidat, hogy odamentél turistaként, és "bentről" állsz neki intézni.

Abszolút nem tudom, hogy akkor most mi az igazság, ezért kérlek titeket, hogy erősítsétek/cáfoljátok meg amiket leírtam! Előre is köszi.


----------



## Kitti32 (2014 Január 21)

Kedves Thoma,
Nagyjabol ugy van ahogy leirtad, ha a szakmad rajta van a jelenlegi hianylistan (es megfelelsz meg egy rakas egyeb feltetelnek is), akkor beadhatod a letelepedesi kerelmedet a Federal Skilled Worker kategoriaban. Ilyenkor nem kell hogy legyen munkaajanlatod, amikor megkapod az engedelyt, kijossz Kanadaba es innen keresel munkat. Hatranya hogy hosszu idobe, akar evekbe is beletelhet mire megkapod az engedelyt. A masik lehetoseg hogy kapsz egy munkaajanlatot egy kanadai cegtol es igy igenyelhetsz ideiglenes munkavallalasi engedelyt, amit elsore 1 vagy 2 evre szoktak megadni, aztan utana max 4 evre lehet meghosszabbitani. Ezalatt Kanadaban beadhatod az allando letelepedesi engedelyt. Ez jol is hangzik, csak epp a problema valoban az hogy a kanadai cegnek amelyik felvesz Teged, bizonyitania kell hogy arra a munkara nem talalt kanadai munkaerot...Ez tenyleg csak olyan szakmak eseteben lehetseges, amibol valoban hiany van Kanadaban, vagyis ismetelten olyan szakmaval kell rendelkezned ami hianyszakma Kanadaban. Esely van, de csak ha olyan szakmad es benne tapasztalatod van (na meg persze nyelvtudas) amelyikre Kanadanak nagy szuksege van. Az hogy vannak ismeroseid Kanadaban, semmit nem jelent, Kanadan belulrol nem is lehet intezni munkavallasi engedelyt, legjobb tudomasom szerint meg ha talalsz is munkat a "turistaskodasod" alatt, a munkavallalasi engedely kerelem beadashoz mindenkeppen el kell hagynod az orszagot. Raadasul meg turistakent sem kotelesek beengedni az orszagba, ha csak a legaprobb gyanu is felmerul a hatarorokben hogy Te munkat keresni jottel Kanadaba. Nagyon megszigoritottak a bevandorlasi kriteriumokat Kanadaban, szoval igen, nagyon keves embernek van eselye bejutni, de azert nem lehetetlen. Ha a ceged ki tudna helyezni, talan az konnyebb ut lehet, de ennek reszleteirol nekem nincsenek informacioim. Melitta viszont biztosan tudna Neked infoval szolgalni errol is.


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Január 22)

Hat valahogy igy. Bongeszni kell a CIC oldalat meg az allasajanlatokat ujra es ujra, mindig van valtozas.
De nem lehetetlen. Nekem sincs 2 diplomam, es a doktorim sincsen meg, aztan megis itt vagyok.


----------



## Kriszti_56 (2014 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok! A 2 diploma ugyanazon a területen megszerzett alap plusz mester diplomát jelent vagy akár az is megfelelhet, ha két különböző területről van egy-egy alapdiplomám? Egyébként mind a kettő hiányszakma (legalábbis Brit Columbiában). Másik kérdésem az lenne, hogy olvastam, hogy átlagosan két évet kell várni az állandó lakos státuszra, azonban a kérelem benyújtása után temporary residentként már mehetek vagy kénytelen vagyok itthon kivárnom a két évet?
Köszönöm a segítségeteket!


----------

